

February releases for Open WebOS - codedivine
http://developer.palm.com/blog/2012/02/sams-blog-february-releases-for-open-webos/

======
prplhaz4
It was impossible for me to find an answer to this until eventually the blog
post was updated, but the Enyo UI Controls portion of this release will not be
available until the end of February 2012.

